# custom breyers



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

It would help if you posted photos of your customizations. That way, people can know if they're interested in what you provide.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, I would like to see some of your work. I would be interested in getting one based off of my horse.


----------



## barrelracingchik101 (Aug 15, 2008)

actually right now im redoing all of them ezcet for one. but when i finish them i will post pics of them. i get realy bored so i redid them all. spastic dove what kind of horse do you have???


----------



## barrelracingchik101 (Aug 15, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Yes, I would like to see some of your work. I would be interested in getting one based off of my horse.


 actually right now im redoing all of them ezcet for one. but when i finish them i will post pics of them. i get realy bored so i redid them all. spastic dove what kind of horse do you have???


----------



## barrelracingchik101 (Aug 15, 2008)

this is my appaloosa the flash made it look really crappy looking. i am no longer working with acrylic paint i do pastels so its a much better effect




















this is my paint horse. he is just a realy old arabian and i etched him


----------



## barrelracingchik101 (Aug 15, 2008)

tha appy i gave to my neice so she kinda messed it up but you get the idea


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I like the etched one. Im not sure what pastels look like. I would like to see one of those too. 

My horse is a quarter horse. I would like a breyer model of him either running or turning a barrel. 
Here are some pictures: 



















He has some pretty unique feet that I would have to send photos of 
How much do these run?


----------



## barrelracingchik101 (Aug 15, 2008)

ok well you would have to send the breyer moddle and it might 2 to 3 weeks to finish. to get it just right. around 15$ for etching and 25 for pastles witch take longer because it is a long and hard process. pm for more info


----------



## barrelracingchik101 (Aug 15, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> I like the etched one. Im not sure what pastels look like. I would like to see one of those too.
> 
> My horse is a quarter horse. I would like a breyer model of him either running or turning a barrel.
> Here are some pictures:
> ...


private message me for more info. and i will tell you more about them. and so i can find out what kind you want done


----------

